# Billy Berger to be on Discovery Channel July 28th.



## billyberger (Jul 2, 2013)

HEy guys,

Just wanted to let ya'll know that I will be on Discovery Channel's new survival show called Naked and Afraid.  My episode airs on Sunday, July 28th at 10 p.m.  I'm having a viewing party at Atkins Park Bar and Grill in Smyrna for anyone who wants to come watch the show with me and my friends.  Restaurant will be reserved from 7:30 p.m. until whenever we decide to leave.  so you can come early, grab dinner, have a drink or two, mingle, and then watch the show when it airs.  Immediately after the show there will be live music.  They don't close to late, so I'm probably gonna be there for a while partying with everyone there!   

Here's a link to a sneak peek trailer on Discovery Channel's website.  You'll see me in a few of the clips:

http://dsc.discovery.com/tv-shows/naked-and-afraid/videos/sneak-peek-naked-and-afraid.htm


----------



## Skunkhound (Jul 3, 2013)

I heard ya on the radio the other day. This sounds like a really cool show. I'll be sure to check it out.


----------



## broadhead (Jul 5, 2013)

That's great! Looking forward to the series.


----------



## SOS (Jul 5, 2013)

What's the dress code for the party?  Heh-Heh!


----------



## dpoole (Jul 6, 2013)

Looks like Billy could have got his buddy Mr Dan Spires a part


----------



## Jake Allen (Jul 26, 2013)

I am looking forward to seeing how a primitive skills person with Billy's talent handles this 21 days. I have watched the other episodes and enjoyed them.
I hazard a guess he will do just fine. Tomi and I saw Billy the Sunday before he was leaving to film this.
He has my respect, and regards to put himself on the line.


----------



## bam_bam (Jul 26, 2013)

I have been watching the show also and look forward to forward to it.


----------



## Ancient Obsession (Jul 26, 2013)

So far I've seen th make a fire and manage to eat a turtle, a couple lobsters, some minnows, and a sea urchin. I expect he will be able to do that and then some.


----------



## stick-n-string (Jul 28, 2013)

Walking around the woods like that will really make you pay attention to those high growing briers if ya know what I mean!


----------



## bigblocktransam (Jul 28, 2013)

Just out of curiosity.. I have often wondered.. Do they compensate you in any way for your performance? I'm not asking how much if they do. Just wondering if there any compensation at all? Or is it just personal satisfactory. Otherwise, I love the show, my wife and I both watch it every Sunday night.


----------



## bigblocktransam (Jul 28, 2013)

Ancient Obsession said:


> So far I've seen th make a fire and manage to eat a turtle, a couple lobsters, some minnows, and a sea urchin. I expect he will be able to do that and then some.



My thoughts as well! I know it would be extremely tough and takes a physical and mental toll, but I feel in some of the circumstances I have seen, I feel I could have ate a little better! Turn me loose in Oglethorpe county with a pocket knife, I'd have armadillo stew in no time haha!


----------



## bronco611 (Jul 28, 2013)

can't wait to see this episode!! Have been following all the shows and I have even been able to get my wife to watch and see enjoys it also. I hope Billy can make a big impression on the tv network LOL. All kiddin aside I am interested to see how they will do in LA. I lived in Baton Rouge for 2 years and fished there a lot and let me tell you it is HOT!!!!!


----------



## Munkywrench (Jul 28, 2013)

Never seen it but just set it to record


----------



## redneckacorn (Jul 28, 2013)

Awesome show!!!


----------



## SELFBOW (Jul 28, 2013)

redneckacorn said:


> Awesome show!!!



x2 Congrats Dude!


----------



## chehawknapper (Jul 28, 2013)

You did good Billy other than building shelter on the ground in a swamp. No seriously - most folks have no clue what happens to their minds and bodies in that situation - you Really did great! Kudos!


----------



## TNGIRL (Jul 28, 2013)

Jeff and I really enjoyed watching it!!!! It gave you a chance to talk about what to do, what not to do and a lot of the in between stuff. They both did great!!!!!


----------



## Munkywrench (Jul 28, 2013)

Remind me to stay away from the Berger diet when it becomes a fad. Great job guys. I know that took far more than any physical skill or primitive know how.


----------



## Skunkhound (Jul 29, 2013)

Great show. It was nice to see them take some chances, build some tools, and hunt. Most survivalist experts will teach you how to stay alive a few days till you're rescued, but 21 days is crazy. I have a lot of resect for all the teams. Hope there's a second season.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 29, 2013)

Good job, Billy! I'm sure that was a tough trip, especially what with having to hear every five minutes: "Oh Biiiilllllllyyyyyyy.....there's a snoike! Oh Biiiiiiillllllyyyyyy........"


----------



## Jake Allen (Jul 29, 2013)

That was the best show of the season. 
Tough situation to be in.

Great job Billy!


----------



## bam_bam (Jul 29, 2013)

I think they had it about worse than any of the other ones I saw. Tough conditions for sure.


----------



## sawtooth (Jul 29, 2013)

I thoroughly enjoyed it. Way to stick it out, Billy.


----------



## David Parker (Jul 29, 2013)

How did yall not get snake bit?  You eventually did make that swamp your ____ !     SHhhhhh


----------



## pine nut (Jul 29, 2013)

What everybody else has said!  Good job Billy!  Even my wife said those were worse conditions than of any of the people on the other episodes had to deal with and I agree!  Don't know how you avoided having a cottonmouth in bed(?) with you on that deal.  We all had confidence in you.


----------



## Gaswamp (Jul 29, 2013)

Enjoyed the show.  Very fortunate finding that pot.


----------



## swampstalker24 (Jul 29, 2013)

Just watched it, and I think that place would be one of the hardest to survive in and yall did pretty darn good.  That being said, I do find it kind of curious that yall  "just happened" to find a pot out in the middle of the swamp.   It didn't have a lick of rust on it either.  How were you guys planning on boiling the water, had you not found it?


----------



## Munkywrench (Jul 29, 2013)

Didn't they lose the pot when the island flooded?


----------



## bronco611 (Jul 30, 2013)

I thought the show was great and the girl wasn't bad to look at either. Billy I do not know you but I lived in Baton Rouge for 2 years and fished the flood basin and could not believe that you could live for 21 days out there in the situation that you 2 were put into. I know it was tough and I believe that you 2 made a great team and came out on top of the other episodes. So tell us the truth what is the next big adventure of Billy the Georgia TRAD BOY? Great show and I am glad that you 2 never got bit by a snake or gator.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jul 30, 2013)

swampstalker24 said:


> Just watched it, and I think that place would be one of the hardest to survive in and yall did pretty darn good.  That being said, I do find it kind of curious that yall  "just happened" to find a pot out in the middle of the swamp.   It didn't have a lick of rust on it either.  How were you guys planning on boiling the water, had you not found it?



It looked like an old aluminum pan to me. I would imagine there are tires, plastic water bottles, plastic oil cans plus many more pieces of debris in that swamp.


----------



## David Parker (Jul 30, 2013)

After Katrina tore through and scrambled everything up, I wouldn't be surprised if they found a Honda Generator out there.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jul 30, 2013)

I enjoyed the episode, nice job Billy.


 I would have needed to make some kind of foot protection/sandals out of tree bark or something, it was painful to watch with those raw feet!


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Aug 1, 2013)

Way to go, Billy...ya beat my homeland...good job.


----------



## bbb6765 (Aug 2, 2013)

I liked this episode the best.  Wouldn't it have been great if Billy could have had his bow and arrows with him! 

Billy, how about getting Discover Channel to let you host a primitive archery show.... getting real tired of watching the wheelie bow guys shooting monster deer over baited areas.


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Aug 2, 2013)

I was wondering why he didn't make one.  Now that would have been cool.

Still did an outstanding job.


----------



## Apex Predator (Aug 3, 2013)

Every high spot in the swamp down south Ga way has old campsite junk on it.  Doesn't surprise me they found a pot.


----------



## gregg dudley (Aug 6, 2013)

It looked like you had a good partner.  She had her head screwed on straight and contributed a lot to the process.  In general the female participants have all exhibited more mental toughness than the males in the 3-4 episodes that I have seen.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Aug 6, 2013)

gregg dudley said:


> It looked like you had a good partner.  She had her head screwed on straight and contributed a lot to the process.  In general the female participants have all exhibited more mental toughness than the males in the 3-4 episodes that I have seen.



Yep, all but one.


----------



## billyberger (Aug 23, 2013)

Thanks everyone and I'm really glad ya'll enjoyed the show!  There was, of course, a LOT more that happened that they didn't show.  Three weeks is a long time to film and they had to cut a ton of good footage.  But I'm glad it showed the difficulty of what we went through.  Not sure what's in the future as far as TV shows go, but Naked and Afraid got fantastic ratings and was one of the highest rated shows in Discovery Channel's history.  Hopefully it will spawn more opportunities for me in the future.  I'll keep ya'll posted!


----------



## bronco611 (Aug 24, 2013)

Well the question is out there after I watched the uncut version. How much kissin up did you really have to do to your girlfriend after running away into the swamps of Louisiana with another woman for 21 days? And to top it off as you said her 40th bday was during that time!!! My god man I bet that was harder to correct than staying in a swamp with a hot chick for 21 days LOL. Just kidding that was a great show and if I were 25-30 years old again I would probably try something like that also. NOT!!!!!!!!! LOL.


----------



## ishi (Feb 2, 2022)

Re-watching this and love the teamwork you and Ky developed. Definitely my favorite episode so far. Billy, I hope you’re still active in this forum, because I NEED to know exactly what type of fire starter you used that worked so well in that swamp. That’s the kind I definitely want to be using until my bow and drill or other methods are more solid. If anyone knows what kind it was, please share. Thanks!


----------

